# Maildomain umleiten



## magenbrot (28. Aug. 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich würde gerne die Mails für eine Domain auf eine andere Domain umleiten, die auf dem gleichen ISPconfig3-Server liegt.
Wenn ich das über das Email-Routing mache, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: 

mail for domain-b.de loops back to myself

hab das Routing einfach als smtp ohne mx abfrage von domain-a.de nach domain-b.de eingetragen. Was fehlt noch?


----------



## Till (30. Aug. 2009)

Ich denke Du kannst das routing in dem Fall nicht einsetzen, da die email ja immer weiter im Kreis geschickt ürde, da der lokale Mailserver ja nicht dafür zuständig ist.

Stattdessen musst Du die Domain als emaildomain hinzufügen und dann z.B. forwards für die einzelnen Adressen anlegen.


----------



## magenbrot (30. Aug. 2009)

jo, das dachte ich mir schon. Geht das auf Postfix-Ebene vielleicht einfacher?


----------



## Till (30. Aug. 2009)

Ja, das geht über virtual_alias_domains

http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html#virtual_alias_domains


----------

